# P0411 - Secondary air Pump



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

P0411 by *MANU01*, on Flickr

Pulled this code, where is the air pump? 
Car drives fine so far. 2006 VW Jetta 2.5L


----------



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

Come on 2.5L gurus....where's the secondary air pump? :


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Can't say I am by any means a guru, but the Secondary Air Injection pump is located on the front of the motor, towards the transmission. You can follow the air hose from the intake to it, but it is easier to see from the bottom with the belly pan off.


----------



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

Thanks! Once it warms up a bit, I'll look it up. 


Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Godsspeed (Apr 13, 2008)

Wait these cars have that stupid saip!?!?!? I thought that was for turbo only...well crap.......if that system is anything like the one in my b5 1.8, I'll just have to to it out when/if it starts falling too.


----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

I believe they use it to warm up the cat quicker

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------

